# Advice needed on Bovine Leukemia



## heatherlynnky (Feb 7, 2015)

Ok background. We got a Jersey calf about 2 years ago. She had a very bad giardia issue but we had a wonderful country vet that got her well and running in no time flat. Time moves on. She is a very very healthy heifer. BIG slightly fat girl. We do 3 attempts at AI and nothing takes. We get her with a bull and it takes but aborts. Again with the bull, this time the baby actually had formed up and then aborted ( found it in the field as she was losing it). All of a sudden she starts rapidly losing weight and losing all her hair color. RAPID. Call in the vet he tests her and treats again for giardia. She responds to treatment but is in rather bad shape at this point. He does blood tests and we are terrified its John's disease. ITS NOT. Its Leukemia. 

Now the advice we are given is get her healthy and ship her.  I cannot even begin to think of that because she is my precious girl. I could hang myself over her neck and cry on the bad days and she was good with that. SO do I put her down?  I was told she was not worth having at this point and its better to ship. This is a definite death sentence I assume.  I am reading though and it says 88.5% of dairy cattle have this. That can't be right is it? There is too much information out there that just is not giving me something solid to work with. I need advice badly.


----------



## elevan (Feb 9, 2015)

@WildRoseBeef


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 9, 2015)

No advice...just some hugs


----------



## Baymule (Feb 9, 2015)

Unfortunately, heart break comes along with livestock. It seems so unfair, it is so hard when things don't turn out right. You will have to let her go.

Ship or euthanize? I would ship. It is the most practical answer. If you euthanize her, then you have a mound of toxic meat that you have to bury. Deep. And unless you have the equipment to dig the hole, it can get expensive to dispose of the body. Give her treats, hug her hard, and ship her. Then go have a good cry. Another day will come and you will have another calf or cow. It sucks. I am so sorry. Truly sorry. There will not be a good end to this, no matter what you do. A lot of us have been where you are and we sympathize with you.


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 9, 2015)

Baymule makes good sense...so sorry Heather.


----------



## goatgurl (Feb 9, 2015)

sad but true, i have to agree with baymule.  it is so painful to have an animal you love and can't make better.  its a bitter pill and I'm so sorry you are having to deal with this.


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Feb 11, 2015)

The choice is yours, but if you really feel that she should die peacefully on your farm, then do so. Remember, though, you will have to hire someone to come out to dig out a deep grave for her body once the vet does the deed. You obviously have a strong emotional attachment to her and she's obviously a real pet to you, and I would think that with any pet you wouldn't want to put her through more stress and trauma by selling her off and having her sent to the meat packer. But then again, Baymule makes a good argument to shipping her as well. 

I too am very sorry this has come your way that you have to deal with. It's not fair to have an animal you have loved and care for come down with something that you have no power to heal or treat to ensure she lives a longer life. But think of it this way: She has lived a good life on your farm. You have given her the best life possible and she will always be thankful for that. It's really too bad you may have to ship her off, but what can you do, right?


----------

